# Photoshoot with my pup :D



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

Well seeing as the weather improved today I thought I'd take some pictures of my puppy Maggie 
So here we go and I hope you like....


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2012)

lovely pictures


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Awww .... She's gorgeous  what is she ???


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

She is adorable :001_wub:


----------



## iain67 (Jun 24, 2012)

Great photo's,Loving No 3 most.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Aww she's lovely, I know someone who is getting a puppy off the same person I got Lexi off and she's calling her Maggie! ^.^


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

She is GORGEOUS!!! ... beautiful pictures!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Too cute! :001_wub:


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

hehe thanks  she's a heinz variety mongrol haha

1/2 miniature schnauzer, 1/4 spaniel, 1/4 jack russel

she's a bright spark but very naughty  her cuteness lets her get away with alot though haha


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cute Pup!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

What a little darling! Love her!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's gorgeous!:001_wub:


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

So sweet!


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

I like the picture where she is taken with the flowers


----------



## ellelou (Jul 15, 2012)

Great pictures and adorable dog


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Completely sucked into the vortex of puppy brain. Stunning.


----------

